# Wellbutrin withdrawal



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been withdrawing from wellbutrin now for about a month and I'm still weaning off of it. I feel flippin terrible. The DP and DR is so bad. I feel like it will last forever. I've never been this bad before. I'm afraid that when I finally do stop taking the wellbutrin, I'm going to completely lose myself. I'm also taking tamazapam, which I've developed an addition to, so I can't just stop that and xanax to get me through the day with the wellbutrin withdrawal. I've gotten myself into a real mess. I don't even know what it feels like to be not fucked up anymore. I feel like, I'll never be able to kick this.

Anyone else here withdraw from wellbutrin?

I went off of it because I didn't like the way it made me feel, I'm pretty sure my vision was getting worse and I felt angry alot on it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I've been withdrawing from wellbutrin now for about a month and I'm still weaning off of it. I feel flippin terrible. The DP and DR is so bad. I feel like it will last forever. I've never been this bad before. I'm afraid that when I finally do stop taking the wellbutrin, I'm going to completely lose myself. I'm also taking tamazapam, which I've developed an addition to, so I can't just stop that and xanax to get me through the day with the wellbutrin withdrawal. I've gotten myself into a real mess. I don't even know what it feels like to be not fucked up anymore. I feel like, I'll never be able to kick this.
> 
> Anyone else here withdraw from wellbutrin?
> 
> I went off of it because I didn't like the way it made me feel, I'm pretty sure my vision was getting worse and I felt angry alot on it.


I take Wellbutrin CR occasionally. Only 75mg in the morning, cannot tolerate more than that even though it improves vision more at the higher dose. Can start or stop anytime without problem - just some really weird fluctuations the first 5 days when first trying it.

It is a stimulating medicine (norepinephrine) so lots of people have problems with higher doses - but it sounds like getting off is the hard part for you.

So for you, it made your vision worse? Can you describe how?

Now getting off of it is making DP and DR worse? (does that mean they were better on it?)

How much were you taking and how much now?

How much tamazapam are you taking?

Sorry to hear you are suffer so much


----------



## PenguinSpin (Apr 26, 2011)

Withdrawal is a bitch, hang in there.


----------



## ashes (Apr 28, 2011)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I've been withdrawing from wellbutrin now for about a month and I'm still weaning off of it. I feel flippin terrible. The DP and DR is so bad. I feel like it will last forever. I've never been this bad before. I'm afraid that when I finally do stop taking the wellbutrin, I'm going to completely lose myself. I'm also taking tamazapam, which I've developed an addition to, so I can't just stop that and xanax to get me through the day with the wellbutrin withdrawal. I've gotten myself into a real mess. I don't even know what it feels like to be not fucked up anymore. I feel like, I'll never be able to kick this.
> 
> Anyone else here withdraw from wellbutrin?
> 
> I went off of it because I didn't like the way it made me feel, I'm pretty sure my vision was getting worse and I felt angry alot on it.


----------



## ashes (Apr 28, 2011)

You are not alone. I was put on Wellbutrin to protect myself from other meds prescribed for Lyme Disease. I too feel so disconnected from everything and everyone. I decided to quit cold turkey because it was causing such horrible side effects. Even my doctor agreed. From everything I've read time is the best healer. I'm sorry you have to experience this. I don't think anyone who has not gone through this could possilby imagine the isolation it causes. I'm hoping that we both can move beyond this within a couple of months. Lesson learned: Never take any life connections for granted. They are what makes you feel human.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ashes said:


> You are not alone. I was put on Wellbutrin to protect myself from other meds prescribed for Lyme Disease. I too feel so disconnected from everything and everyone. I decided to quit cold turkey because it was causing such horrible side effects. Even my doctor agreed. From everything I've read time is the best healer. I'm sorry you have to experience this. I don't think anyone who has not gone through this could possilby imagine the isolation it causes. I'm hoping that we both can move beyond this within a couple of months. Lesson learned: Never take any life connections for granted. They are what makes you feel human.


Lymes is nasty. How long have you had it and how bad did it get?


----------



## ashes (Apr 28, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Lymes is nasty. How long have you had it and how bad did it get?


I've had Lyme since 1992. Couldnt find a doctor who'd believe me so I didn't really start getting treatment until 2004. I ended up just going to work, taught 1st grade, then crawl into bed. No life. The strong IV meds reqired me to start on psych. meds. The Lyme is finally much improved but the merry-go-round of psych. meds has tuned into another nightmare. 3rd week off of Wellbutrin and Abilify. Can't wait for more energy and to be rid of depersonalization. Have you had Lyme?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

ashes said:


> I've had Lyme since 1992. Couldnt find a doctor who'd believe me so I didn't really start getting treatment until 2004. I ended up just going to work, taught 1st grade, then crawl into bed. No life. The strong IV meds reqired me to start on psych. meds. The Lyme is finally much improved but the merry-go-round of psych. meds has tuned into another nightmare. 3rd week off of Wellbutrin and Abilify. Can't wait for more energy and to be rid of depersonalization. Have you had Lyme?


No, so far I haven't. But it is heavy where I live. Some people on the street have it (largely wooded here) and lots of the dogs have it including both ours (dogs get over it easy compared to us). Two friends have portals installed for treatment

Just got a nasty bite last week - part of my foot went a little numb. They gave the usual 200mg doxycycline. I have brain injury and don't need a neurological parasite chomping out more neurons! This time of year you find a tick crawling on you every day

Wow you had it a long time. It is surprising how lax some doctors are about it. Unfortunately the blood test is only partly reliable (false negatives)

Hope you are feeling better - 12 years is a long time without treatment. And then 6 years of treatment. Do you live in an area known for Lymes?


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

ashes said:


> You are not alone. I was put on Wellbutrin to protect myself from other meds prescribed for Lyme Disease. I too feel so disconnected from everything and everyone. I decided to quit cold turkey because it was causing such horrible side effects. Even my doctor agreed. From everything I've read time is the best healer. I'm sorry you have to experience this. I don't think anyone who has not gone through this could possilby imagine the isolation it causes. I'm hoping that we both can move beyond this within a couple of months. Lesson learned: Never take any life connections for granted. They are what makes you feel human.


Well I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling as well. I'm not even home, in my own space to deal with this either, every week I'm in a new place and I'm almost afraid to be alone. How long have you been withdrawing? I have to worry about withdrawing from the other drugs I'm on, after I'm off the wellbutrin and done withdrawing from that one. I just wish that I had never gone to see someone about my depression,anxiety, and insomnia, but I hadn't slept in 3 months, and I was having so much anxiety, I tried every natural thing, nothing helped. I really screwed myself. I go from being afraid to take an asprin, to being addicted to 3 different meds. Do you want ot trade contact info, so we can keep each other updated on our recovery process?

And the scary part is, my doctor says that I shouldn't even be having withdrawals from the wellbutrin. He says that, people don't usually withdraw from wellbutrin. So, what the hell?


----------

